# Brown to woo Chinese investment in CAHSR



## CHamilton (Apr 5, 2013)

High-speed rail a highlight of Brown's China trip


> SACRAMENTO, Calif. -- Gov. Jerry Brown will be eyeing China's massive high-speed rail system as he tries to lure billions of dollars in investments to California during his trip to the country next week.
> 
> Brown said Thursday that the Chinese have approached building their massive high-speed rail system "with exuberance," and he feels equally excited about the prospects for California's proposed $68 billion system even as public support for the project has fallen.
> ...
> ...


----------

